

ITerm2 is now integrated with tmux terminal multiplexer - potomak
http://code.google.com/p/iterm2/wiki/TmuxIntegration

======
rogerbinns
It isn't too clear what is going on, but what I've really wanted is Gnome-
Terminal integrated with ssh+screen/tmux in such a way that I never need to
know or care about how to use screen/tmux. Each "window" should just be a tab
in gnome terminal with scrollback and menu commands behaving as appropriate.
(I think something like this is what is described but I don't Mac.)

I do use Byobu which makes things a little easier. Of course you can argue
that I should learn the ins and outs of configuring, magic keystrokes and
using screen/tmux but I'd much rather use my brain for the other stuff (the
actual work I'm doing). It should be possible to use something without having
to know keystrokes and config files, discovering them from menus. Then when
you do something often enough you can start using shortcuts and customization.

In other words combine a graphical terminal emulator and screen/tmux so that
it is highly useful to perpetual intermediates:
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2004/10/defending-
perpetual...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2004/10/defending-perpetual-
intermediacy.html)

~~~
akkartik
Yeah I didn't realize that you have to patch tmux on the _server_. Which can
be on linux or mac, even though iTerm2 only supports mac.

------
sgentle
This is pretty cool, but definitely rough around the edges. When you tmux -C
it uses your current iTerm2 window as a control window, then opens a new one
for all of your tmux tabs. So I now have two windows instead of one per
server. It'd be nice to have better UI for that.

Speaking of per server, it's only possible to map one tmux session per
instance of iTerm2, which is a shame because I have a few.

There is also a special shortcut for new tab (cmd+shift+ctrl+RSI+t) rather
than being transparent and just using the native key. I can't imagine I'll
ever want to make a new local tab in the middle of a bunch of remote tabs.

Other than that, though, it works great and server-side installation was easy
enough (get the tarball, apt-get build-dep tmux && ./configure && make &&
checkinstall). I've been eagerly awaiting this functionality for ages, and
it's nice to see it finally happening.

~~~
gnachman
This is really valuable feedback. Consider this the minimum viable
integration. I'm going to iterate on the UI and bug fixes for the next few
releases. After it's really stable I'll add support for multiple connections.

~~~
sgentle
No worries, and thanks for all your hard work.

------
Legion
When I upgraded to OS X Lion, I discovered that the way that I had previously
set up iTerm2 to launch tmux would cause a kernel panic when I would close
iTerm2, without fail.

I don't remember off the top of my head what the setting was, but it was
working in Snow Leopard on two different machines, and the kernel panic
behavior struck on both upon Lion upgrade.

At any rate, changing how I had iTerm2 launch tmux solved the issue, but
creating a guaranteed kernel panic like that was very odd indeed.

------
dekz
While I find there are some good features from this change, my overall feeling
is that this abstracts too far away from tmux. I attempt to use the same
development environment across POSIX systems and this doesn't seem to feel
right to me. YMMV

------
mrbill
This is neat, but I'd rather my terminal emulator be virtual-terminal-
multiplexing agnostic. Tried tmux, went back to GNU Screen.

~~~
mahmoudimus
I'm curious as to why? Is it licensing issues?

I don't think tmux and screen have a feature disparity, since tmux is
basically feature complete when compared to Screen.

~~~
mrbill
I've used screen for 15 years, am happy with the functionality, and don't see
the need (yet) to switch to tmux. Given that, I would rather that iTerm2 not
use more system resources supporting a vterm multiplexer that I don't use.
It's not going to keep me from using iTerm, though.

~~~
GrumpySimon
That, and screen is installed on pretty much everything I use. Tmux isn't.

~~~
pyre
You can modify tmux to use the same shortcuts as screen so that you can use
the same muscle memory. I've been a heavy screen user for a while and recently
switched to tmux. To me, tmux felt like a breath fresh air. That said, I spent
the time (~hour) to convert my heavily modified screen environment over to
tmux so I'm using pretty much the same shortcuts.

------
xer0x
This is awesome! Thank-you for this great improvement!

------
humblepie
Does this need a specific version of tmux? The tmux -C command just gives an
illegal option -C error.

~~~
joh6nn
yes. as per the post, you must download a patched version of tmux from the
iterm site. they are trying to get the patch accepted upstream, but it hasn't
been as of yet.

------
evantravers
Great update… kind of missing the default window size option. :(

~~~
gnachman
I moved it to cmd-opt-0 under the view menu.

------
rat87
It would be useful to have this in yakuake.

------
g3orge
iTerm2 is an amazing app, but I also like the default Terminal in Mac and I
don't need the extra functionality...

------
lv0
nice, i use tmux daily as a sysadmin, but i'm anti-mac ...

terminator + tmux in vi mode works nice for me.

